

Ask HN: What do you think of this video explaining our website? - Macshot
http://vimeo.com/32206129 

======
cpt1138
Do you do affiliation with Amazon? No member of my circles will go to anything
but Amazon's wish list. Every other list I've tried was a total non-starter.

~~~
Macshot
cpt1138 we do not do an affiliation with Amazon. List on our site are made
using a Google product search but you can put items from Amazon to a wishlist.

